# So... who wants to make me a sweet signature ;)



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I have no clue what I'm doing when it comes to making one, and really want one featuring Randy and Cro Cop, my two favorite fighters. 

I know there is some sweet person out there feeling generous that would love to display their Photoshop skill on everyone of my posts 

Let me know  I'd be thoroughly grateful.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Wait, wait....wait......Randy AND Cro Cop?

I just came.

Let me clean up and I'll get right on it, Sir!(as in after I take my nap).


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Is this the type of thing you're looking for?

Not sure if you wanted a name or what text.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Michael Carson said:


> Is this the type of thing you're looking for?
> 
> Not sure if you wanted a name or what text.


That is actually perfect sir. That looks sweet. 

Thank you for your hard work 
Rep and Points are coming your way.

On a side note, you should put some sort of signature or initials so you can get credit for it. If you want to add something like that to it, I'll replace it.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Davisty69 said:


> That is actually perfect sir. That looks sweet.
> 
> Thank you for your hard work
> Rep and Points are coming your way.
> ...


Don't worry about the creds, I just enjoy messing with photoshop.

As far as the note, don't worry about it.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Michael Carson said:


>


Very nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Nice sig! Seeing how DP has quoted it I see you've just made the 'blank space' the colour from this forum. 

If you want to keep the negative space, just save it as a PNG (not the only plus, PNG is better quality than JPEG and not that much larger in size) and you won't have to change the background layer to match the colour of each forum you use the sig on.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

KryOnicle said:


> Nice sig! Seeing how DP has quoted it I see you've just made the 'blank space' the colour from this forum.
> 
> If you want to keep the negative space, just save it as a PNG (not the only plus, PNG is better quality than JPEG and not that much larger in size) and you won't have to change the background layer to match the colour of each forum you use the sig on.


Thanks for the tip, man, always learning something new.

Also, thanks for the compliment, D.P.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

No probs man! 
Obviously you'll have to remove the coloured layer so it's transparent first (just incase I didn't explain properly  )


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Lol yeah, I gotcha.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

randy is staring longingly at crocop 


love is in the air!


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

HexRei said:


> randy is staring longingly at crocop
> 
> 
> love is in the air!


And Cro Cop is looking away with a tear in his eye thinking, "My heart is telling me no, but my body..., my body, is telling me yet."


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

what a romantic sig you got! 

im beginning to think i should update mine. maybe a brock/mir hugfest.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

You see, CC understands that it is only gay if you make eye contact


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

HexRei said:


> what a romantic sig you got!
> 
> im beginning to think i should update mine. maybe a brock/mir hugfest.


Well, in all seriousness, you should open a thread with a request if you want a new sig, I'm sure a lot of guys would try to make you one, including myself.

Oh, and, don't mock the love between CC and Randy, it is a very real, special bond.


----------

